# Sticky  TSF Forum Browser



## Go The Power

* TSF Forum Browser*

The TSF Forum Browser is a great little App that is very easy to use.

The Forum Browser gives you the ability to be able to surf TSF with a nice simple browser. With the browser you are able to reply to threads, start new ones, etc. You can pretty much do everything through the App, that you can do on the main site.

Here is a quick guide on how to Install it and how to cover the basics of using it.

The first thing to do is too install the App:

The easiest way of getting the Forum Browser is to go onto your Smart Device, and go to the forums homepage:

*www.techsupportforum.com *

You will get a pop up message about the app then you just follow the prompts to install.

You should now have an icon on your home screen like this:










Just tap it to start the App.

Below are links taking you to posts on how to do things with the Forum browser:

*Register/Log in*
*Surfing the forum*
*Replying to thread/start new thread*
Push Notifications


----------



## Go The Power

*Register/Login*

*Register/login*​
At the bottom of the screen where you have the _'Menu bar'_ click on the login button:










You will then get this screen:










If you already have an account enter in your *User Name* and *Password*. if you don't have an account click on *Register*.


----------



## Go The Power

*Surfing using TSF web browser*

*Surfing TSF using Web Browser*​
Here is how to surf using the TSF Web Browser, we will start of by just browsing through the Forums.

You should now have this as your main screen:










It works like a normal website when you browse using a Smart Device. Once you find the forum you want to browse just tap on it. For this example we will use *Home Support*.

You will know get the options of all the sub forums available:










Choose the one you want, by tapping it. For this example we will choose *Smart Devices*.

Now you will be able to see all the thread available in that sub forum:










To select a thread just push the thread your after.

To know how to reply to a thread have a look *Here*.

*Searching using TSF web Browser*

The first thing to do is too look on _'Menu Bar'_ and tap on *Search:*










You will now get the search screen:










This screen is pretty self explanatory. You type your search in the search box. You also have a few extra options by finding a post from a specific user, searching between certain dates etc. 

To start the search just press the little Magnify Glass in top right side.


----------



## Go The Power

*Replying to thread/Starting new thread*

*Replying to thread/Starting new thread*​
Before creating a thread/replying to a thread you need to know how to search around the forums. Please refer http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f213/tsf-forum-browser-550902.html#post3129276.

*Starting a new thread*

The first thing you have to do is find what section best fits your computer problem or best suit where the thread should be created.

All the forum titles a pretty self explanatory. If you need help finding an area to post your computer problem post a thread here in *Introductions*, just say hello then post a brief description of your problem, and someone will post you in the right direction.

Once you are in the sub-forum you want to post your thread look at the top right of the screen you will see this button:







.

Tap it and you will get a menu like this:










Then Tap *New thread*.

You will now get a screen like this:










Inside the Red Circle is where you have to post your thread title. It is a good idea to post your thread title with a brief description of your problem.

Inside the Green Circle is where you type the problem you would like help with or what you would like to have in your thread.

Once done look at the type right and click on







.

Now your thread will be posted.

*Replying to a thread*
First search around the forum to find the thread you want to reply to. Once you find the thread tap on it to open it.

Then look at the top right of the screen you will see this button:







, tap it and you will get this screen:










Tap *reply to thread*.

You will know get a screen similar to the start new thread page. Type your response to the thread then press the







button, to post your reply.


----------

